# Coopers european lager yeast.



## Vini2ton (15/9/14)

I did a few of these kits a couple of years ago and they had a sulphureous odour during fermentation. Have used s-23, 34/70, wyeast 2112, WLP940 and WLP810 yet none of these had the same egg-fart reek. Can anyone definitively tell me what strain of yeast this is. All searches have drawn a blank and if I hear the term "genuine lager yeast" again, I will do the Basil Fawlty squatting hop.


----------



## Feldon (15/9/14)

I recall there was a thread a few years ago where it was speculated that it was Mauribrew lager yeast 497.

Whether it was, and still is, I don't know. But according to Coopers the European Lager kit does come with a true lager yeast.

View attachment MAURIBREW LAGER YEAST 497 - TDS.pdf


----------



## Bribie G (15/9/14)

I've used that Mauri 497 a few times and actually have a couple of sachets in the fridge. I bought a few from Country Brewer and knocked out an Aussie lager with 2 sachets, in May.

In the past I haven't noticed a lager egg fart smell with it, but this time around it did have that characteristic smell. However my experience is that all the yeasts listed by the OP are farty. Maybe it's to do with wort composition and fermenting temperature or something.

When you open a bottle of euro from Dan's and get that whiff a lot of it is the sulphur component, not just the noble hops.


----------



## Vini2ton (16/9/14)

Thanks guys. I made a starter with it yesterday and it's not as sulphureous as I remember those kit brews to be. I wonder why coopers don't let on as to exactly what yeast it is.


----------

